# VR6 Turbo - Ignition Map Thread



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Please post screen shots and basic details of your setups... kind of a compare/contrast to help fellow SEM folks out. I'll start with mine:

2.8L, T04Z, .69AR, Autotech 262 cams, 14PSI boost. I ran more timing than pictured here but chickened after losing a piston to a dead injector. Will tune more aggressive ignition on a dyno eventually. Runs happy/safe here:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Plenty of views but nobody else sharing - don't be bashful. eace:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Come on ladies


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Great thread. I'll post up later. With Kevin's approval of course...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

When I find "sparetime" I will chuck up my starting point.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Learns me something... 
How should i be reading this? Never got into the tuning thing...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

You can read it from a chip tune by data log if you want. Difference being you would show maf data instead of manifold kpa on an axis.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

MAF maps are voltage base right...what's the kpa's numbers based off of? I know MAP based numbers are boost based. So it would read boost in the load column. What should i be reading on the graph in the 1st post. Teach me something


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

the ignition load % is the map pressure in kpa on a speed density system.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

And approximately 100kpa is atmospheric or 0 on a boost gauge. Everything above 100 is boost.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

isn't there suppose to be numbers above the graph?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Not for this interface... some other tuner software lists the x axis across the top of the map. Here's a 3D view of the map:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

One quick question, are you planning on running more than 14 psi? If not, rescale the table to max out at 205-210kpa. You are wasting resolution otherwise.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Yeah... was running around 20 last year. Will be turning boost back up but think a dyno tune should happen at the same time. The software based table switching in MS2 means I have more resolution than I'll ever need. Haven't gotten to that much boost yet though.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> Yeah... was running around 20 last year. Will be turning boost back up but think a dyno tune should happen at the same time. The software based table switching in MS2 means I have more resolution than I'll ever need. Haven't gotten to that much boost yet though.


 Yeah I love the tableswitch function. I use it on ALL FI installs/tunes I do. I find it easier to tune by seperating N/A and boosted operation.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Me too, and thanks to you Prof :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I still dont use it.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Post em up fellas


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

This is my generic "don't blow things up" ignition table. Numbers are odd because I ported it back out of Ms3 at some point. 










My version for stock turbo 1.8t's is just a table with 0's in the boost region :wave:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> This is my generic "don't blow things up" ignition table. Numbers are odd because I ported it back out of Ms3 at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see what you did there. I know my crossover at atmospheric is advanced compared to stock vr timing but no pings above 32deg... I know the cams shifted the torque back a bit and the spacer may help a tad compared to stock compression.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

little variation of Pauls base map. still need to get it dyno tuned 

GT3582R, T04S housing 
22 psi 
Yanaka type 10 intercooler 
9:1 headspacer 
no detonation


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Bumping it up 

-Andrew


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I understand there's some reluctance of pro-tuners to post a generic map due to ownership of the tune. Still hoping to see some more amateur tunes.:thumbup:


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

heres what ive been using


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Whats the reasoning on having the idle timing so low?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

On my application: No idle valve, less racing and able to cold start and hot start without baby sitting the throttle.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> On my application: No idle valve, less racing and able to cold start and hot start without baby sitting the throttle.


 makes sense. I have an iac, I just need to work on closed loop control. PID owns me.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Latest after some rescaling and tweaking; I don't know enough about how the engine will respond to go much higher without a dyno to measure output changes; currently right around 20-21psi on 93 octane and may up the boost a bit more:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> makes sense. I have an iac, I just need to work on closed loop control. PID owns me.


lots of good PID tutorials online to give you the basic overview

little bit more tricky to tune in MS as you cant the individual calculated terms, but you can set up a sideways scrolling screen view in tunerstudio to display engine speed which should do a good job visualizing the changes youre making to the tune :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

More?


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I love this thread. 
Mine's nothing special. 












Are you people all running head spacers? I'm supercharged running no spacer at 14psi.
I want to add some more timing but just getting everything else dialed in a lil better first.


----------



## Corsten (Sep 26, 2005)

here's mine. done by a tuner, I was running around 10-12psi at the time... VEMS


----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

bump 

here is my "i'm still too scared to add more timing" 24v vr6t table.

14psi gt3076
24v vr6
8:5:1
ARP head and rod bolts


----------

